# Pieces Suggestions



## Minh Phung (Feb 6, 2018)

Hello, i'll considered myself quite new to classical music, and i'm wondering i can have some pieces suggestions.

These are some of pieces that i completely love:

Beethoven Symphony 3, 5, 6, 7, Piano Concerto Emperor
Brahms Symphony 2
Mozart Oboe Concerto in C, Piano Concerto No. 11, Sinfonia for Concertante in E Flat, Serenade No. 13
Sibelius Violin Concerto Op.47
Shostakovich Piano Concerto No. 2
Lizst La Campanella, Lover's Dream
Chopin Nocturn No. 20


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

It sounds lime you like more melodic, tuneful music that is not overly aggressive. Ravel is very tuneful in a more modern way. Dvorak Symphony 9, Tchaikovsky more traditional. Shostakovich A Major fugue will probably do it for you.

If you want a shock to your system, try Rite of Spring,


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rossoni's string sonatas, Haydn string quartets , Bach Brandenburg Concertos.
All on the safe site, enjoy.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

These are some more pieces that are great for those just getting started that still sound great to more experienced listeners, too:

Grieg piano concerto
Tchaikovsky violin concerto
The other piano concertos by Mozart and Beethoven
Holst's The Planets
Mozart Symphony No. 41 "Jupiter"


----------



## Robert Gamble (Dec 18, 2016)

Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto
Rachmaninoff Piano Concerto No. 2
Sibelius Symphony No. 5


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

If you are trying out music and you are ok with mp3 downloads, you can't go wrong with the Bach Guild box sets available from Classics Select. All of them have large amounts of music. The large majority are good performances with great sound and they are $.99, sometimes less. I believe they are also available internationally . For $20 you can pick up enough music to last you quite a long time. It will give you a great overview of a wide variety of classical music. They are an amazing value. Amazon also carries they but sometimes a higher price.

https://www.classicselect.com


----------

